# WishList changes



## MikeNewman (Aug 30, 2013)

The recent update added some nice changes for WishLists but also took a few steps backward. First, "All Upcoming" should actually list only All Upcoming (as it did before the update), not the results of every WishList I have. I wouldn't mind having the ability to view this complete list but most of the time I only want to see WishLists with actual results, which are a small portion of the entire list. Also, how about getting rid of the Discovery Bar on the WishList screen? It takes up much needed screen space, and I noticed that it's not on the To Do List. Personally, I could live without it altogether, along with the ads.


----------



## longbond (Nov 22, 2013)

I totally agree with MikeNewman. The changes to WishList search of "All Upcoming" are a massive blunder. Nobody needs to see "There are no shows matching this WishList in the next two weeks" every time there's no match. I do a weekly check to find what my WishLists have found. Now it's bloated with these redundant messages and all I could think of is Chevy Chase on the old SNL announcing that Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.

The bloat is so huge that it's hard to find the actual matches. Remember, these searches are "wishes" that aren't supposed to be fulfilled every time. It should also be noted that the older versions of WishList search were much better. I keep my Series 2 Tivo in the loop for this reason alone because it DOESN'T show every repeat of a program playing on the same channel.

Today's task...move all of my WishLists back to the old Series 2. I love my Premier 4, but sometimes older is better.


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

I switched to the SD menus because of the "new" Wishlists, no discovery bar and old style Wishlists.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I also agree with MikeNewman - the changes to the wishlists (including repeats and now showing every wishlist even with most of them are "no results") really degrade the usability of this wonderful feature.

Ideally the view all wishlist results would show as many matches as possible (hide the discovery bar to gain extra vertical space for results), no duplicates, and no "no upcoming" entries.

Altough I _guess_ following the 'pattern' of the ToDo list could work, where you coud use the 'c' button to cycle between results views
* Show negative results & duplicates (current, annoying to me, behavior)
* Show negative results consolidating duplicates
* Show only matches, consolidating duplicates.
At least that way we could set it to the view we preferred.


----------

